# usaci kc may 3rd 2009



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm gonna compete in my first comp this Sunday. Wondering if anyone else was going to attend the event? Also since this is my first event please leave any advice for myself and anyone else who is looking to compete.

I'm mainly planning on getting good feedback at this show but if j happen to place.....awesome!


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

well....took 1st.

Please delete this thread. The event has past and this thread is now clogging useful threads.


----------

